# Dental crown refund?



## asif2011 (21 Oct 2011)

Hello,

I grind my teeth and I was advised that I may need to replace all my lower teeth with crowns, as my teeth are getting very small. Crowns are about €700 a tooth and I would need to replace all my lower teeth however many that is. Can I reclaim the cost off my income tax? I pay tax at the higher 41% rate, should I get this work done abroad cheaper or should I get it done in Ireland if there is a tax advantage?

Thanks for any help you can provide...


----------



## robbie00 (21 Oct 2011)

you will be able to claim 20% back in tax per crown. [broken link removed] charge 550 a crown or 500 i think if you getting a few. I have used them and so has some friends very good service.


----------



## asif2011 (21 Oct 2011)

Thanks, that'll be a significant saving. I see I need to use a MED2 form, I will see how it goes and keep receipts


----------



## robbie00 (22 Oct 2011)

The dentist should fill in this form and stamp it once your work is complete then just send it in.


----------



## becky (22 Oct 2011)

robbie00 said:


> The dentist should fill in this form and stamp it once your work is complete then just send it in.



No the dentist completes the med 2 but you send it in with a med 1.


----------



## Plek Trum (24 Oct 2011)

Asif2001 - all crowns on lower teeth seems a bit extreme, especially if the issue of the grinding isn't being addressed itself.  Please do not commit to having all your teeth crowned if you have been advised this as a solution (especially if it is abroad - have seen too many patients with huge and unnecessary crown work)

Worth having a look and posting on the 'Dental Issues' forum on www.boards.ie


----------

